# New Burn Started



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone! 

Sold my last knight pyrography this past weekend, and started another this morning. 

It's a little smaller than the last two, but it will probably take just as long to complete if not longer because of the difficulty level being higher with a smaller piece.

This is the outline of the work and a lot of work will be done on it. I'll update daily or as I progress.

Click on the pic to enlarge.

Thanks for viewing and have a great day!

Karen


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Updated pic, must stop for the day. 

Old eyes getting too blurry. 

Till tomorrow.

Karen


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Amazing work Karen, just wow. Very impressive.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Today's updated pic. 

I can't work on anything for very long because of arthritis in my neck. But I get work done every day. See you tomorrow.

I think this one will be my favorite of the Knight and Horse burnings. This one is No. 3.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you very much Mark for the kind words of encouragement. I may keep this one.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

The level of detail in your work is just amazing, I love the new version. I'm looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very outstanding. Now you will have to do one with a dragon in it.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

A dragon! Thanks for the idea, always open for them. Maybe a knight in battle with one. Who knows.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Incredible as always!


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Deb. Thank you for your kindness.

Karen


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, don't mean to bore all you with my updates. But here is today's.

Thanks for viewing and have a great day!

Karen


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope your Easter was a good one. 

Here is an updated pic, don't mean to bore all you nice people. 

Thank you for viewing, and have a great day!

Karen


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great artwork is never boring.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Deb

Thanks, I'm still working on some fine details of this piece. Should finish it up in the morning.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Karen...

what size are burns like this one?....

quite impressive to say the least!!


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

This particular one measures 9" x 12".


----------



## Vector01 (May 24, 2010)

That's gonna be Kool. I like the theme.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

I finished this piece quite some time ago, and maybe didn't post the final.

Here it is.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi! That is just beautiful, A picture says an awfully lot about it's Creator. I knew that it was Yours. Great job, as usually. Your style is written all over it. THANKS FOR POSTING IT.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you very much Howard for the encouraging words. Right now I'm working on some rustice log slice signs. Ground and sanded some wood today and need to get them finished before June 19th when my first art festival is held. 

Here is a sample of a western cowboy themed sign I recently did. 

A few weeks ago I purchased a scroll saw and cut out the lettering glued them to the wood. I like the final product.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Karen your work is just incredible. I am sure you will do very well at the art festival.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Deb

I go to these local events thru out the year and I do pretty good at them. Some vendors don't make any sales, where I usually bring home several hundred dollars. I work from my home on my artwork every day and have a pretty good inventory of items.

I try to create unique items never seen before and offer my work at reasonable prices that the ordinary working person to afford. In todays hard economy nobody has a lot of money to spend on home decorations.


----------



## 914paul (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice! I know I'm late to the party, but I just signed on here. I don't suppose you'd want to sell that?
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## sunrisejj (Jul 17, 2010)

very impressive! what does it made of?


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Paul, hi, and thank you for commenting on my work. What piece are you interested in? Both have been sold, but I can create one just for you. Contact me at: [email protected] to place an order and for more information.

Sunrise, the knight was burnt into a piece of basswood, and the cowboy themed log slice sign is on a piece of scrap wood I pulled from an Amish sawmill pile. Not sure what kind of wood it is.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You are always in the top when it comes to times . Looks like 1600 Knights, the subject. Great job, as normal.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Howard,

Thank you for viewing and posting duch a nice comment.

I'll be burning another knight next month some time. 

I need to burn some more signs this week. 

I sell a LOT of them.

I have 6 signs burnt and are ready to add the protective finish and rope. 

Karen


----------



## modelci (Nov 22, 2010)

*Merhaba Karen*

Merhaba Karen
Çok güzel olmuş.Ellerine sağlık.

Mert


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've only just noticed this thread Karen, what imagination, what skill, breathtaking. You were obviously born with such skills inherent in your make-up and only needed to be taught techniques to actually demonstrate these skills.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

(Hi Karen
Very nice, has been in the hands of health. [citation needed].)

Mert, thank you for viewing an posting such a nice comment.

Hi Harry,

I'm a self taught artist. If I accually had some formal training from an artschool or good instructor, who knows what level my work would be at. Seems every new technique I teach myself is always a struggle whether it's fine art or wood working. I learn by my mistakes (which I make a lot of) and try to improve with each piece I create.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If you took perhaps a year or two off to study in perhaps Italy, just imagine what your works would fetch on your return, mind boggling! I can assure you that I'm being deadly serious Karen.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you realize what something like that would cost? I'm a poor person, and over 50yrs old. A little late to do something like that. 

I do artwork because I love it. Only wish there was some real money to make from it. Even the old masters died poor.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Karen

School would be great BUT you have the Gift here's little true story, at one time I made old cars/tucks out of old wood and one day I took them to work to sale them, I put them out but did not put any price tags on them one day a guy walked in and said I would like to buy them and I said great what one do you want and he said I want them All and I said that's great he ask how much do you want for all of them and I said make me a offer , he said ok I want to look at them one more time and he came back to the counter and said I will give 8,000.oo cash for all them as soon as I got my jaw off the floor I said OK ,you got a deal. he got 18 cars and two trucks all made out of old pallet Oak and Walnut (firewood the norm) so to say you have the gift ,right time and at the right place will pay off ..  I wish I had your gift...

=======





kcortese said:


> Do you realize what something like that would cost? I'm a poor person, and over 50yrs old. A little late to do something like that.
> 
> I do artwork because I love it. Only wish there was some real money to make from it. Even the old masters died poor.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

That's great that the right person saw and purchased your work. Congratulations!!!

When I go to these small local events and I never know who I may meet. The right person is out there, someplace.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Karen, local events are useless for your kind of art, people who attend such events are looking for "bargains" What you need to do is find a gallery prepared to display your work, sure they take a big cut, but the prices they command would still give you a far higher return than at present. This is how Bernie sells his turned works of art.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Harry, you are exactly right! 

At craft shows, people are looking for trinkets and cheap deals. I've attended my last one on Nov. 20th and will keep away from them in the future. 

Live and learn! 

I will be putting my fine art in a gallery and no longer take them to local events. The galleries around this rural area don't get enough traffic because the population is low. I'm going into Pittsburgh to inquire about selling in a few galleries there.

My rustic signs and woodburnings sell very well at some events, and I will attend the few where I previously had good sales. This is my second year of selling at local events and I figured out which ones to attend and ones to stay away from. 

Next year will be profitable for me. (I hope.)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

With your talents and such a positive attitude Karen you just can't fail. I noticed that in your post the word "luck" was absent, and rightly so, luck is not involved, only talent.


----------

